

Stabilisation at Fukushima Daiichi - muriithi
http://www.world-nuclear-news.org/RS_Stabilisation_at_Fukushima_Daiichi_2003111.html

======
timerickson
It's now being reported that Gray smoke is rising from No. 3 reactor.

~~~
ChuckMcM
TEPCO reported it [1] and it was picked up by most of the news agencies.

I am really surprised that no one has thought to use an UAV with a camera to
do visual inspection near the reactors. I understand the issue of radiation
and electronics not working well but it seems like throwing an HD web cam up
there would help guide folks. Something that will no doubt be discussed would
be better telemetry during events like this. I'm sure secondary systems were
in place but it surprised me that without power to the reactor buildings all
of the sensor networks were essentially down[2].

[1] [http://www.tepco.co.jp/en/press/corp-
com/release/11032105-e....](http://www.tepco.co.jp/en/press/corp-
com/release/11032105-e.html)

[2] One of the news articles on the restoration of power to reactors 1 and 2
reports that this will allow them to read the reactor's sensors again.

------
loup-vaillant
It's annoying to see how few newspapers (if any) translate "Daiichi". Or is it
because they don't want to say " _first_ nuclear power plant of Fukushima", in
case we would worry about the second one?

~~~
RyanMcGreal
There are two separate Fukushima nuclear power plants, Fukushima I (Daiichi)
and Fukushima II (Daini). The reason we're not hearing much about Fukushima II
is that some of the reactors incurred some damage, but it was addressed
quickly and all four reactors were in stable cold shutdown by early last week.

~~~
loup-vaillant
I know, and I agree (I was a little sarcastic). Still, I wonder why they
didn't translate "Daiichi".

~~~
RyanMcGreal
Hanlon's Razor?

